
Sprint, Google and others invest $3.2B in new Wireless Company - marcamillion
http://newsreleases.sprint.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=127149&p=irol-newsArticle_newsroom&ID=1141088
======
byoung2
This is a 2.5 year old press release. Why is it newsworthy now?

------
Mikecsi
Please inlude a date somewhere next time. 2 years ago this was releases.

